# Grooming tips (for home groomers)



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Have you seen this link yet? Morningsage Goldens Grooming (freeservers.com) 

It's the most popular one shown around the forum re: grooming protocol. By twisting the tail, I think they mean twist the very end with all the uneven bits. You can see here that this groomer doesn't twist but instead cups the tailbone to make sure she doesn't cut too much off. I'm trying to find a video of someone twisting it tho.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Brave said:


> Have you seen this link yet? Morningsage Goldens Grooming (freeservers.com)
> 
> It's the most popular one shown around the forum re: grooming protocol. By twisting the tail, I think they mean twist the very end with all the uneven bits. You can see here that this groomer doesn't twist but instead cups the tailbone to make sure she doesn't cut too much off. I'm trying to find a video of someone twisting it tho.


I don’t like how shaped that tail was 

by twisting you can get a more natural trim


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Megora said:


> I don’t like how shaped that tail was
> 
> by twisting you can get a more natural trim


To clarify, you think the groomer took off too MUCH LENGTH at the tip? Or that the curve/bluntness of the tip was too pronounced afterwards?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm very much a pet owner amateur do it yourself groomer. I think getting thinning shears helped a lot. Warning though they are very sharp and although I never cut Rukie, I bled the first 4-5 times I used them. I twist the tail and cut and I think it looks pretty good. Getting the paws right had been the hardest for me so I just got some curved scissors and that helped.
I watch a lot of you tube videos before I start


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Brave said:


> To clarify, you think the groomer took off too MUCH LENGTH at the tip? Or that the curve/bluntness of the tip was too pronounced afterwards?


the shaping of the tail was too much

looked like a foreign dog/groomer which they overdo the trim on the tail

they do a setter trim


----------

